# How to smoke Bone in smoked picnic?



## bso8870 (Jan 12, 2010)

Is this something I smoke until it reaches about 200 degrees, while keeping heat at 250 degree's in WSM? Do I cook it similar to pork shoulder? 

I have a 4.5 pounder and thought this cooked like shank, but now I am thinking to cook it like a pulled pork.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 12, 2010)

if its cured then you would cook it like a shank
take it to about 165* if you take it to 200 you would most likely  dry it out what you have is picnic Ham if its cured
give it a nice honey rum glaze and smoke it with apple wood.and you will have  some good eats for sure


----------



## bso8870 (Jan 12, 2010)

It is the same look as shank, so I guess it is cured. Is that correct? I started cooking at 250 degree's with some apple wood.

Thanks,


Mike


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 12, 2010)

It probably would have siad on the packaging if it was a fresh picnic or a cured picnic shoulder.If its cured it will look like ham if its just a fresh picnic, then its just raw pork like  a butt.
if its cured youn would smoke it like a ham
if its fresh you can smoke it like a butt and make pulled pork out of it
if you can post pics of it it might be easier to help you tell what it is


----------



## bso8870 (Jan 12, 2010)

it looks like regular ham and not shoulder. Do I just cook this ham to about 165?




Thanks,


Mike


----------



## fire it up (Jan 12, 2010)

As long as it is one of those precooked hams then you can cook it anywhere from 140-165 but personally when doing a precooked ham I don't use a probe but if I were I would pull around 145.
I like to follow Jeff's YouTube video on how to smoke a ham
http://www.youtube.com/user/tulsajeff#p/u/5/visSGTZv9jk

Comes out perfect.

Just remember, this is only for a fully cooked ham but the label on the packaging will tell you what kind you have.
Good luck!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 12, 2010)

I with Jim and uncle Lar. If it's a pre-cooked I would take it to about 140-145 and if it's a cured ham I would also take it to about 145-155 and then you should be fine with it. But I do have a question for you. How did you get this ham was in wrapped because it should have a labal on it that would tell you ant it is???


----------



## bso8870 (Jan 12, 2010)

I bought it at western beef supermarket. It just said smoked  Bone In Picnic. I have looked at pics on web, and it is a cured ham.

I appreciate all of the help. You guys are great.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jan 12, 2010)

bso - i've barbecued several of these and my advice is to treat it exactly like a pork butt. thepicnic is just the lower part of the shoulder, the next step down the leg from the butt. very good stuff.

i prefer to barbecue it up to 195-200 and then rest it in foil/towels/cooler, jsut like a shoulder, then shred the meat like pulled pork. 

yummy stuff!


----------



## john3198 (Jan 13, 2010)

Since it is cured and smoked, all you need to do is get some smoke flavor into it. I usually do mine 4-6 hours and don't worry about the internal temperature - although I would not have it go above 140 to keep from drying out.

If it is a spiral cut, cook it face down. Some even skewer to keep the slices together.

This is a post on the Maple Bourbon Ham I do and it is fantastic.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=maple


----------



## randyt58 (Jan 8, 2011)

Giving it a shot today. Wind advisory and temps in mid 30s but the ROSE (royal oak electric) came right up to temp and is holding. Will try to get pics

Randy


----------

